

S.576 – Encouraging Employee Ownership Act - theandrewbailey
https://www.congress.gov/bill/114th-congress/senate-bill/576/text

======
fsk
If they were serious about fixing startup stock options, they would:

\- Eliminate the tax penalty you get if you exercise and keep the shares. This
matters when the startup has not had an IPO or other liquidity event yet.

\- Eliminate the IRS rule that incentive stock options must expire 60 days
after you leave the company, or they lose their favorable tax treatment.
Employers should have the discretion of giving employees a longer exercise
window without losing the favorable tax treatment.

------
YuriNiyazov
How exactly does this encourage employee ownership?

~~~
wffurr
Given the sponsoring legislator, I would say this has nothing at all to do
with encouraging worker-owned co-operatives, and instead is reducing reporting
requirements for highly-paid executives.

~~~
YuriNiyazov
Yet another one of those thinly disguised Orwellian titles.

------
easymovet
Am I correctly interpreting this to means that I will only have to disclose
the details of my compensation if it involves the sale of more than $10million
in stock? This seems odd since, in a publicly traded company, it is already
normal for executives to disclose compensation even well below the existing
threshold of $5million.

~~~
easymovet
The ones under $5m were probably disclosed becasue of their position more than
their comp level: "The federal securities laws require clear, concise and
understandable disclosure about compensation paid to CEOs, CFOs and certain
other high-ranking executive officers of public companies." \-
[http://edgar.sec.gov/answers/execomp.htm](http://edgar.sec.gov/answers/execomp.htm)

------
jonny_eh
Translation?

